# Garmin/GoPro mount for Venge ViAS Handlebar



## ianhall (Jan 21, 2008)

I have been trying to find an Garmin/GoPro combo mount for my venge ViAS but I haven't been able to find anything that I like and was hoping for some recommendations.

Using the built-in garmin mount, i found this attachment (shapeways) but this supposedly will result in very shaky videos.

A rec-mount is also an option but doesn't look anywhere near as sleek as others like the k-edge mounts.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

The K-edge won't fit the Venge bars? There isn't any space on the bars to the side of the stem?


----------



## ianhall (Jan 21, 2008)

dcorn said:


> The K-edge won't fit the Venge bars? There isn't any space on the bars to the side of the stem?


Unfortunately there isn't enough space. There is 6mm but the k-edge needs 10mm. It can be done but it'll be slanted and not very sturdy. Not good for videos.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

If you can mount the Garmin in a satisfactory position there's this to mount the GoPro

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EFUGNWK/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I2IMRFJ439OKHF&colid=37AGZBV2FKBGC


----------

